
New Raspbian Release: Scratch 2.0 and Thonny (Python IDE) - sohkamyung
https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/a-raspbian-desktop-update-with-some-new-programming-tools/
======
mpalmes
Very exciting to see an x86 image being included with this new desktop
release. It even includes the ability to install unlike the live image
released last year!

